# 100 Favorites: # 29



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Debussy: Images 1 & 2; Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)*










For Debussy's Preludes, I prefer Paul Jacobs. But, when it comes to the Images, Michelangeli can't be beat.


----------

